# Nach dem Samsung Galaxy Tab nun auch das Motorla Xoom in dem Apple Radar



## A.O.Bolaji (10. August 2011)

Habe eben gesehen das Apple nun auch gegen das Motorola Xoom vor geht.

Der Bericht 

Wer weiß demnächst kommt noch das LG optimus pad


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

> Es ist ebenfalls "ein rechteckiges Produkt mit vier gleichmäßig gerundeten Ecken", es hat "eine flache, klare Oberfläche, welche die Vorderseite des Produkts abdeckt" und es zeigt "die Ansicht einer metallischen Einfassung um die flache, klare Oberfläche". Zudem zeige es im angeschalteten Zustand “farbige Icons innerhalb des Displays” und kopiere das “markante dünne Profil des iPad 2”, so Apples Anwaltskanzlei.


Haha 
Farbige Icons innerhalb des Displays. Also sollen sie S/W-Displays benutzen 
Rechteckig mit abgerundeten Ecken. Hat Braun z.B. das nicht schon ne Weile vorher gemacht?
Flache und klare Oberfläche. Ich denke mal das ist ne Schutz-"Verglasung" für das Display. Das geht ja echt nicht 
Markantes dünnes Profil. Jo, sollen sie gefälligst Tablets so dick wie ein Röhrenmonitor machen


----------



## King_Sony (10. August 2011)

Das traurige ist eigentlich nicht, das Apple so etwas tut, sondern das sie mit unserem Rechtssystem wahrscheinlich auch noch Recht bekommen


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass in der nächsten Instanz Apple verliert.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. August 2011)

Zumal die Patente dafür da sind das man die Technik fördert und nciht kaputt macht und man stehen bleibt.

Und Apple baut gleich ein Monopol auf   was eig. nicht sein darf.


----------



## Revenger (10. August 2011)

TJah. Apple liegt nun mal im Recht. Wenn man sich die Patente sichert, dann kann man jeden anklagen, der auch nur ansatzweise die Patente verletzt. Aber seien wir ehrlich: Jedes andere Unternehmen würde den gleichen Schritt machen


----------



## skuttner (10. August 2011)

es geht in beiden fällen ja nichtmal UM TECHNIK...sondern um, wie heise schreibt, "geschmacksmuster"...also sprich das "design".
naja, was soll man dazu sagen außer BULLSH*T


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

Wir reden ja nicht von einem Patent sondern einem Geschmacksmuster. Trotzdem bezweifle ich das Apple die ersten waren die farbige Icons innerhalb eines Displays zeigten.


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wir reden ja nicht von einem Patent sondern einem Geschmacksmuster. Trotzdem bezweifle ich das Apple die ersten waren die farbige Icons innerhalb eines Displays zeigten.


Genauso wie die abgerundeten Ecken oder  das "dünne, markante Profil".


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

Via Tablet PC

2004


----------



## poiu (10. August 2011)

und  nach Motorolla und LG

-> http://www.asien-kochmesser.de/shared files/orginal/377_6.jpg


----------



## Glühbirne (10. August 2011)

Verstehe eure Aufregung nicht. 
Wenn Patente auch nur annährend verletzt werden, reagiert so gut wie jeder Hersteller empfindlich...
Business as usual.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2011)

es geht nicht um  Patente sondern Gebrauchsmuster also Design schutz und was ist am IpAd Design Innovativ Küchenbretter gibt es länger als das iGittPad


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Verstehe eure Aufregung nicht.
> Wenn Patente auch nur annährend verletzt werden, reagiert so gut wie jeder Hersteller empfindlich...
> Business as usual.


1. Das sind Geschmacksmuster, keine Patente. 
2. Solche Sachen wie "runde Ecken" oder Icons, die bunt sind, wurden nicht von Apple erfunden, nichtmal annähernd.
Apple versucht nur irgendwie die stärker werdende Konkurrenz zu schwächen.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2011)

spionkaese ich verstehe nicht wie die Gerichte da zu Gunsten von Apple Sprechen können^^

vorallem so übereilt und das nur wegen eines Gebrauchsmusters


----------



## Glühbirne (10. August 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> 1. Das sind Geschmacksmuster, keine Patente.
> 2. Solche Sachen wie "runde Ecken" oder Icons, die bunt sind, wurden nicht von Apple erfunden, nichtmal annähernd.
> Apple versucht nur irgendwie die stärker werdende Konkurrenz zu schwächen.


Hm, ok da war ich wohl falsch informiert. Danke!


----------



## xdevilx (10. August 2011)

apple ist und bleibt der letzte dreck   und mit der aktion  haben sich viele im bekanntenkreis jetzt dazu entschlossen  das  sie umsteigen auf andere hersteller. den sowa sgeht mal nicht


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. August 2011)

Ich frag mich nur langsam was dann die Mobile-Provider langsam so machen. Der Streit wird sich ja direkt auf den Handymarkt ausweiten und schon jetzt werden Tablets mit Vertrag vertrieben. 
Ich glaub kaum, dass sich die Provider das gefallen lassen. So entstehen auch dort Verluste, die Apple momentan sowiso nicht abdecken kann, da man immernoch auf das iPhone 5 wartet und sich der Trend auch langsam von Apple weg bewegt.
Gehst in Shop und willst nen Tablet mit Datenflat..."es tut uns leid, aber Apple verbietet momentan den verkauf dieses Produktes" Das wird echt noch lustig.
Ich glaub die haben auch nen Patent auf Dünnschiss.
Bissle traurig wenn man von seinen eingenen Produkten nicht mehr so überzeugt ist, dass man solche Mittel wählen muss um gegen die Konkurenz anzukommen. Konkurenz belebt doch angeblich das Geschäft. Bei Apple kennt man diesen Spruch wohl nicht.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. August 2011)

Apple hat schon Patent auf das Design des Iphones und des Ipads aber Apple geht es darum die die ihnen Gefärlich werden können sofort aus Zuschalten.
Genau das ist ja das warum Apple so viele Hater bekommt. 
Wonder Why   
Wenn sie ja so gut sind Wie sie es meinen warum lassen sie nicht einfach smasung gegen sie antretten.
Wer weiß vllt will ja Apple sowas wie Hi**er gemacht hat in der Technik Branche machen


----------



## BrainChecker (10. August 2011)

> mit der aktion  haben sich viele im bekanntenkreis jetzt dazu entschlossen  das  sie umsteigen auf andere hersteller


haha...ist bei mir genauso....Mit der Aktion hat sich Apple vermutlich mehr geschadet als einfach die neuen Android-Tablets in Ruhe zu lassen.
Die meißten der "richtigen" Applelisten wären vermutlich sowieso bei ihrem Rotz geblieben^^, doch so springen diese treuen Jünger teilweise auch noch ab.


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

Ich glaube kaum daß sich eine Händler in Frankreich, Spanien oder sonstwo in der EU um das Urteil schert. Von daher glaube ich kaum daß sich etwas in Sachen Verfügbarkeit ändert.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2011)

10-08-04 Apple Motion for EU-Wide Prel Inj Galaxy Tab 10.1


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2011)

hmm, stellt sich jetz die frage, is das die schuld apples, oder is das patentrecht einfach fürn poppes? ich denk mal, beides is ned koscher. sehts wie nen bug im spiel. das spiel mit seinem gameplay und möglichkeiten ist das patentrecht, was apple tut, ist lücken hier dreist und rücksichtslos ausnutzen. im besten falle würde man im game sowas nen glitcher nennen, im schlimmsten fall cheater oder hacker.

was passiert (hoffentlich) normalerweise dann beim spiel durch den entwickler? es kommt nen patch, der das bereinigt. ergo müsste "rück-metaphorisch"  jetz der gesetzgeber hergehen, den schwachsinn, den apple hier versucht erkennen und die grundlage dafür "wegpatchen"/reformieren (wie auch immer mans nennen will ^^). aber was wird garantiert nich passieren? tjoa -.-

normalerweise müsste beim patentamt doch einer mit genug verstand hocken, dass ned jeder allen mist patentieren lassen kann. das bsp mit dem auto und den rädern is nen gutes bsp. es gibt nunmal gewisse designtechnische paradigmen, um die man nicht drumherum kommt. sowas darf einfach nicht patentiert werden. "atomare" dinge = unpatentierbar. das die teile so flach sin wie die apple tablets hat nix mit nem patenklau zu tun. es ist einfach technischer fortschritt. hätte der erste flatscreen hersteller das flache am flat patentiert, dürften alle anderen keine flachen flatscreens bauen oder was? einfach nur hohl sowas.

solche lücken auszunutzen find ich unmoralsich und unter aller sau (von seiten apples hier), sowas auch noch als rechtmäßig hinzustellen (vom gesetzgeber) is dann noch die krönung des ganzen -.-


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. August 2011)

> (i) ein rechteckiges Produkt mit vier gleichmäßig gerundeten Ecken;
> (ii) eine flache, klare Oberfläche, welche die Vorderseite des Produkts abdeckt;
> (iii) die Ansicht einer metallischen Einfassung um die flache, klare Oberfläche;
> (iv) ein Display, welches unter der klaren Oberfläche zentriert ist;
> ...



DAS IST NICHT DEREN ERNST, ODER?

flache, klare Oberfläche? Jedes Gerät mit nem Display?
Wenn Samsung das Display also leicht nach oben oder unten versetzt ist das ok?
Samsung! Nehmt doch einfach die Icons weg und nehmt doch stattdessen Textblöcke mit dem Programmnamen!
Und wenn Samsung das Pad 3cm dick macht, ist es dann auch wieder ok? 

Wird jetzt auch jedes aktuelle Notebook verboten, weils nen zentriertes Display und dank Windows etc farbige Icons hat?

Ich bin ja für Schutz geistigen Eigentums, aber DAS geht definitiv zu weit! Die Leute, die das durchgesetzt haben, sollte man echt einsperren. Sowas dummes habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. August 2011)

Liest sich irgendwie lächerlich das ganze.
Naja, ist es vermutlich auch. 

Hauptsache Apple kann andere Firmen schaden. Mehr wollen sie denk ich, in dem Fall nicht erreichen.


----------



## Hansaplast (11. August 2011)

Die lassen sich demnächst noch den Verkauf am hellichten Tag gebrauchsmusterschützen, dann wird es für die anderen zappenduster.


----------



## Vinz1911 (11. August 2011)

Wenn Apple so gegen Konkurrenz vorgeht, müsste man als Bürger sofort aufhören
Apple Produkte zu kaufen und fordern das Apple diese verklagen ******* lassen soll


----------



## Dark Messiah (11. August 2011)

es wird immer lächerlicher, ich bin schon längst von apple weg, die produkte werden eh immer schlechter, siehe iphone 4 und der sagenumwobenen antenne....


----------



## Axel_Foly (11. August 2011)

ich hoffe doch das apple mit der strategie früher oder später auf die nase fällt, kann ja nicht sein ... besser früher als später


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (11. August 2011)

was ist, wenn ich heute in laden gehe und mir ein Galaxy Tab mit Vertrag kaufe.....XD
Das ist echt kacke. Nur weil das eigene Produkt nicht überzeugen kann, muss man andere verklagen, weil es besser ist, sodass es das einzige Produkt am Markt ist. Ich Frage mich nur wann es mit Handys anfängt. Ganz viele Handys haben auch ein zentriertes Display mit Farbigen Icons und gleichmäßih abgerundeten Ecken und sind in einen Metallenen Rahmen eingelassen, mit einer Glasoberfläche.

Auf jedenfall kauf ich mir kein Apple Produkt. Wer kauft auch schon angebissene Äpfel. Ich nicht.

mfg alex


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2011)

Wenn es Steve irgendwann dahin gerafft hat verschwindet Apple sowiso wieder in der Versenkung.

Hat sich Steve seinen Krebs jetzt patentieren oder als Geschmacksmuster eintragen lassen *duckundweg*


----------



## poiu (11. August 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich Samsung, LG & Co sollten die Verträge mit Apple auslaufen lassen und in Zukunft für die nix mehr fertigen, würde ich jedenfalls Apple wünschen 

@BloodySuicide

Die Formulierungen sind so schwammig das dies doch für Smartphone, Monitor, TV Gerät gelten könnte!

Außerdem liest sich die anklage schrift sehr sehr merkwürdig, na ja typisch Apple halt als hätte es vorher keine solchen Geräte gegeben Klick und nur apple millionen davon verkauft dürfen die anderen gar keine mehr verkaufen  klingt echt nach apple Logik^^


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2011)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich Steve seinen Krebs jetzt patentieren oder als Geschmacksmuster eintragen lassen *duckundweg*



Das ist einfach nur niveaulos


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur niveaulos


 
Also ich lach mich schepp


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur niveaulos


 
Ist es, aber musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## El Sativa (11. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur niveaulos


 ja ist es.
ich hab auch gelacht.
der lässt doch seine ärzte ne behandlungsmethode erfinden, nicht nur um geheilt zu werden, sondern damit er noch nen patent in der tasche hat.

ich find apple echt lächerlich, mit dem was sie da machen. 
fand die produkte ne ganze zeit recht interessant, aber wenn man merkt wie konkurenz verhindert wird, bleiben einem keine guten wünsche für dieses gebaren übrig.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. August 2011)

Würde Intel so anfangen dann würdes wie beim letzten mal enden das sie weider Zahlen müssten (wie in dem Kampf mit AMD)

Samsug und Co. können nicht die Aufträge/ lieferungen abziehen da ein hohen Gewinnmit diesen mist Verein machen


----------



## ATB (11. August 2011)

Das Apple auch jeden verklagen muss nur weil es dem IGerätschaften ähnelt ist ein Armutszeugnis und Beweis für die Machtgeilheit von Apple.
Also ich habe dann wohl mein erstes und letztes IPhone. Danach heist es: Nie wieder was von Apple!


----------



## Miikosch (11. August 2011)

Apple ist doch einfach nur lächerlich, die haben einfach keine Chance mehr gegen Android & co und darum müssen die auf sowas zurückgreifen...
Meine Meinung als ehemaliger Apple und jetziger Samsung User


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2011)

Das Perfide an der Sache ist ja das Apple Samsung um die Zuarbeit bei Monitoren bittet, da sie Produktionsprobleme beim Retina-Display haben...^^
Ganz schön mutig unter solchen Umständen eine solche Klage durchzusetzen.

MfG


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. August 2011)

Ja bei Apple sieht man dass das Iphone 5 vielleicht doch nicht so kassen Schlager wird.

Ich glaube Apple ist auch Kotz übel nachdem was sie bei dem Samsung Galaxy S2 gesehen haben 

Denn innerhalb von 3 wochen 5 Mio. Vorbestullungen hat Apple nicht geschafft 

Zumal sie nie zugeben würden das die Hardware in ihren Geräten nur Flinstone leistung haben

Wasm ich interessieren Würde wäre wie die Leistung bei dem Iphone 4 mit Android aussehen würde ich glaube da würden Samsung und HTC sich Kaputt lachen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (11. August 2011)

Richtig, hätte Apple ein revolutionäres Produkt an der Hand, sei es iPad3 oder iPhone5, dass bis Ende des JAhres launchen würde, würden sie keinen so großen Aufstand machen.


----------



## McClaine (11. August 2011)

Ich denke, seine Marke und Produkte zu verteidigen ist das eine, aber wenn das so stimmt, was im Beitrag steht und Apple wirklich wegen "Design" (glatte Oberfläche, runde Ecken) klagt und damit durchkommt, dann 
Das ist ganz einfach der schiss von Apple mMn. 
Das 10.1 sieht so aus:http://www.nexustalk.de/magazin/attachments/2365d1311247935-samsung-galaxy-tab-101-01.jpg
das Ipad2 so: http://www.beyond-print.de/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/2011-03-02-ipad2-lb-14.jpg
ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht... Und dann wird wegen so einem Shice ein wirklich gutes Tab am Verkauf gehindert!?
Einmal mehr beweist Apple seine Vorgehensweise mit Kunden/ Konkurenz, die sich irgendwie ähnelt...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. August 2011)

Ich gebe dir recht McCLain

Apple mach zwar keine Müll Produkte aber es ist nun mal so das Apple schon klagt wenn eine Fliege an die Wandt schei*t.

@goodyc: Andere Firman klagen nur um sich zu Verteidigen denn Apple tut so als hätten sie ein Patent auf die Gante welt.
 schön das du ein Fanboy bist und dein ischrott verteidugen willst naja (Verstehe zwar nicht warum da ein handy mit Android un im Flugmodus Genauso gut ist wie das iphone 4)
Und mit der meinung das Apple Produkte ja soooooo Highend sind bsp. Iphone 4 vs Samsung Galaxy S2 ich glaube mal das in dem GS2 mehr power drin ist als in dem Iphone 4 deutlich mehr 
und man bezahtl knapp die Hälfte 

Aber wenn du Apple Produkte magst deine sache ich hasse sie 

1.Überteuert
2.Keinerlei Innovation
3.Blöde Firman Politik


----------



## poiu (11. August 2011)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie das ganze vor Gericht ausgehen wird denn es hat ganz andere Dimensionen erreicht, mal sehen wie Samsung zum Gegenschlag ausholen wird.

lustig finde ich das Apple Nichts selbst herstellen kann ( die Fabriken haben die ja schon vor Jahrzehnten verkauft), es aber wohl nicht ausstehen kann wenn die Hersteller Gute Produkte herausbringen, immo sehr amüsant wenn ein Brand einen auf dicke Hose macht

PS hehe 

http://www.computerbase.de/news/wir...aut-boerse-wertvollstes-unternehmen-der-welt/

ja ja neben Facebook und Google die Größte im Wettbüro gelistete  Blase, wahrscheinlich nur weil die ganzen Anzugträger dort absolute Apple Fanboys sind XD


zu goodyc fällt mir nur das zitat eines CB Users ein

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Apple und Samsung zum Verkaufsverbot des Galaxy Tab 10.1


muss was dran sein wenn die sich dann extra in Foren anmelden um Apple Produkte zu verteidigen 

aber wir schweifen ab.


PS bevor man mir "Apple hater " Vorwirft ich kenne Apple Länger als die meisten hier alt sind, hatte sogar Informatik an Apple Computern^^


----------



## ATB (11. August 2011)

Und bevor ich wieder als Applehater abgetan werde: *Ich besitze ein Iphone 4*. *Das ist auch gewiss mein erstes und letztes gewesen*
Apples Geschäftspolitik, sich zum Monopol hochzuklagen geht mir als Verbraucher nämlich zuhnehmend auf den Keks.


----------



## GxGamer (11. August 2011)

goodyc schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt nur das wahr was euch vor die Füße geschmissen wird, wenn ihr  euch aber mal objektiv umschauen würdet würdet ihr merken dass all die  großen Firmen sich gegeneinander verklagen:
> 
> heise online - Samsung verklagt Apple auch in den USA


 
Das war aber erst 2 Wochen nachdem Apple mit der Klagerei angefangen hat.

Mir ging die Diskussion um die runden Ecken gerade durch den Kopf als ich mein Schwarzbrot angeschaut habe.
Da sind die Ecken nämlich auch rund. Hoffentlich bekommt Apple das nicht mit 

Entschuldigt. Ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen 
Aber es ist die Wahrheit. Beim Anblick meines Brotes musste ich daran denken und dämlich grinsen.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

Nicht wundern. Es sind einige Beiträge ausgeblendet worden. Die Flameposts eines schon lange dauerhaft gesperrten User sollte man nicht noch mit ordentlich Kontra anfeuern.

*B2T*


----------



## spionkaese (11. August 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Das war aber erst 2 Wochen nachdem Apple mit der Klagerei angefangen hat.
> 
> Mir ging die Diskussion um die runden Ecken gerade durch den Kopf als ich mein Schwarzbrot angeschaut habe.
> Da sind die Ecken nämlich auch rund. Hoffentlich bekommt Apple das nicht mit
> ...


 Das ginge gerade andersrum.
Das schwarzbrot verklagt apple 
Ist ja schon etwas älter, das gebrauchsmuster gehört also dem Schwarzbrot.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nicht wundern. Es sind einige Beiträge ausgeblendet worden. Die Flameposts eines schon lange dauerhaft gesperrten User sollte man nicht noch mit ordentlich Kontra anfeuern.
> 
> *B2T*


 Wenn man sich denn sicher wäre, das es der jenige wäre, und nicht nur spekulieren würde 
Im Grunde waren das ja nur Vermutungen.


----------



## McClaine (11. August 2011)

Hey Poker, seit wann isn  und ein Quote dazu flame?! 
Ach grad wollt ich wieder zum diskutieren mit dem AppleMan anfangen, schade drum...

Ich finds aber echt lächerlich, runde ecken, flaches Display, da kann Apple ALLE Handymarken verklagen, die haben ja ALLE ähnliche formen und ein flaches Display wie ein Iphone. ALLE aktuellen Geräte zeigen bunte Symbole aufn Bildschirm an, fast alle haben auch noch einen Taster etc. deswegen muss Apple alle verklagen...

... einfach nur zum schreienDas ist nichts weiter als Wettbewerbsverzerrung oder wie man so schön sagt, die Konkurenz eben Schach-Matt setzen...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. August 2011)

Revenger schrieb:


> TJah. Apple liegt nun mal im Recht. Wenn man sich die Patente sichert, dann kann man jeden anklagen, der auch nur ansatzweise die Patente verletzt. Aber seien wir ehrlich: Jedes andere Unternehmen würde den gleichen Schritt machen


 
Farbige Icons innerhalb des Displays
Sorry aber wenn es dafür ein Patent gibt läuft wirklich was falsch.
85+% aller Klagen bzw. die verletzung der Patente von denen ich in den letzen Jahren gehört habe fallen in die Kategorie totaler Schwachsinn.
Ich lasse mir nun die menschschliche + tierische Verdauung patentieren mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Hitman-47 (12. August 2011)

Also ich hab ja schon so einige Klageschriften gelesen, aber die von Apple ist ja mal sowas von selbstverherrlichend, das ist ja schrecklich, da meint man ja irgendeinen Werbetext zu lesen


----------



## Rizoma (12. August 2011)

Hab mir so eben Luft per Patent schützen lassen:

Farb-, Geruch- und Geschmackloses Gasgemisch mit unten genannter zusammensetzung
- Stickstoff (rund 78 %) 
- Sauerstoff (rund 21 %)
- Argon (0,9 %)
- Kohlenstoffdioxid (0,04 %)
- Wasserstoff und andere Gase in Spuren 
- Wasserdampf ist in wechselnden Mengen (im Mittel 0,4 %) vorhanden

 zieht euch warm an ich werde demnächst reich und ihr bekommt meine Anwaltspost


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. August 2011)

@Rizoma
Reich wirst du nicht allein, ich hab mir nämlich Wasser und Erde/Stein patentieren lassen  jetzt kann ich auch jeden zur kasse bitten .

BTT: Das ist einfach nur arm von Apple . Wollen die sich damit ein Monopol aufbauen oder was ??? 
Also das Iphone5 ist als potenzieller Nachfolger für mein HTC gestorben.


----------



## Iceananas (12. August 2011)

Ich finde Samsung sollte im Gegenzug sämtliche Macbooks in der EU verbieten lassen... geht doch nicht, die Dinger sehen aus wie andere Laptops


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich finde Samsung sollte im Gegenzug sämtliche Macbooks in der EU verbieten lassen... geht doch nicht, die Dinger sehen aus wie andere Laptops


 
Das ist Böse was du da Über Apple sagst also das ein "MACBOOK" so aussieht wie ein billiges Laptop
Da haben doch komplett andere Hardware usw. und das laptop nur aus stein usw  

Das war nur ein joke aber es ist Apple die denke sie wären was besseres


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
mal schauen, wann die gemeine deutsche hausfrau und diverse reinigungsunternehmen verklagt werden


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man sich den Furz als Geschmacksmuster in allen Duftrichtungen eintragen lassen, wird ein einträgliches Geschäft.


----------



## King_Sony (13. August 2011)

@riedochs: Genial ^^.

@Topic: Siehe Sig


----------



## omega™ (13. August 2011)

Knight-Ridder tablet computer looks just like iPad but it's 17 YEARS OLD | Mail Online

Was macht Apple jetzt?


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. August 2011)

Rotger: Warum sollte man Designs so oberflächlich Patantieren lassen dürfen? (BZW wegen solchen Ähnlichkeiten Klagen dürfen) Vielleicht kommt es sogar, etwas verrückt gedacht, noch soweit das Apple anfängt Microsoft zu verklagen ("farbige Icons") 

Wie schon manche gesagt haben: Kein Wissenschaftler der Welt würde so ein obeflächlich beschriebenes Patent erhalten...


----------

